
Fruity treats, customization, and supersonics: FogBugz 7 is here - twampss
http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2009/07/20.html
======
kailoa
I'm convinced one of the most valuable tricks Joel picked up in his long
career is that of producing "truly engaging writing."

Vision statements are common sources of yawns, but Joel doesn't ever let that
happen.

~~~
jcapote
I agree; How does one go about learning how to do that?

~~~
billybob
Clear thinking is neccessary for clear writing. For stylistic help, read "On
Writing Well" or "The Elements of Style." The best advice in there is to
simplify, which is the opposite strategy of the dreaded "business-speak"
style.

It also helps to have some personality and humor. You get that by reading
funny writers, laughing, and loosening up.

------
wheels
I have to say, this feels like an example of how not to write a changelog. I
skimmed it looking for what was actually improved and only noticed something
about the CLR. The signal to noise ratio was quite low. I remember something
about fruit and supersonic, but have no idea what those are supposed to mean.

~~~
df07
This is the actual "What's New in 7.0" doc:
<http://www.fogcreek.com/FogBugz/WhatsNew.html>

------
stuff4ben
Congratulations Fogcreek! I liked what I saw at the demo site. Might have to
consider it over Redmine or Bugzilla + MediaWiki if the price is right.

~~~
eelco
For tiny teams (2 people) FogBugz on Demand is free. It kicks ass, I was
pleasantly surprised yesterday to find the new version. We're currently using
both FogBugz and Redmine (two separate projects). FogBugz makes a lot more
sense to me: it is polished, frictionless, has great time tracking features
and killer graphs (for evidence based scheduling).

------
cake
I was expecting a less painful way to try FogBugz.

I wanted to get a feeling of the app but filling a form with loads of inputs
is definitly not what I want to undergo before a quick overview.

Some access to the real interface one or two clicks away from the main page
would be great.

~~~
df07
Interesting. We actually put a lot of work into making this easier in FogBugz
7. Now all we need is your name, email address, and a password. That was still
too much?

~~~
concretecode
Short answer: Yes.

Throw me into a fresh install propagated with dummy data for a fake company.
Make starting the demo a one click operation. When getting people to try
things, you really need as few barriers to entry as possible.

What I'm suggesting comes from the same school of thought that motivates
Wikipedia to allow edits without signing in, or StackOverflow to allow
questions without an associated account.

See Twiddla's sandbox <http://www.twiddla.com/> for an example of what I mean.

~~~
mahmud
_Throw me into a fresh install propagated with dummy data for a fake company._

You wont be able to see how the field names you have provided correspond with
things on the screen. I tried this with our user accounts' "home" areas, and
people are not as interested in seeing someone else login area. Seeing your
name in small font "[Hello, mahmud] [help] [logout]" etc, makes a lot of
difference. My dummy data populator actually takes stuff from your geo
location and is very use specific.

